# Feeling like crap on TRT



## calntheplay1 (Aug 2, 2020)

I’ve been lurking for a little while. Recently started TRT after t-levels registered 163. Im 42 never did injections of anything before except b12, was mainly early 2000’s pro hormone user for sports performance a couple months out of the year. 

I’m in my 3rd month and I gotta say I feel like crap, unmotivated, and lethargic. This is the exact opposite of what I was told and what I thought would happen. 

Anyone else have this experience? Has it gotten better?  If so, what did you do to change?

Prescription

1.  200/weekly t-cyph that has arimdex in the test bottle. (I bumped to 130 2x per week after the first month. No particular reason except I hoped it would help with the lathargy)

2.  hcg 2x a week


Things I’ve changed in the last week reading up on the boards, mainly this one.

1. I’m donating blood in a couple weeks to help reduce hema. All the blood banks are slammed with free covid testing right now.

2. stopped arimidex test mix and only doing test cyph and arimidex on hand  (pill form) handy in case.

3. no hcg 

4. Reducing my injections and the amount to 1x per week 200m


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 2, 2020)

Arimidex affects people in different ways.
Have you considered talking to your physician about taking the arimidex separately so you can tweak the dosage?


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Yes, I’m only taking Arimidex in pill form now as an on needed basis.

its only been a little over a week, so I’m just hoping to see an improvement. 

thanks


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2020)

Do you think you could be dealing with some depression maybe? Test won't fix that, but antidepressants help sometimes.


----------



## j2048b (Aug 3, 2020)

People respond differently, to trt.

The best i felt is when i pinned like this:

Mon 200 mlg test pin
Wed . 5 arimidex
Friday 250 iu hcg
Sunday 250iu hcg

If i pinned any differently, id feel like crap, but thats just how i felt well on trt....

U may need to lower the arimidex, or even stop using it for a few weeks


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks gentlemen I appreciate the input.

I wasn’t depressed before TRT, but definitely been feeling it a little bit lately about 6 weeks in. Could be quarantine, could be the arimidex, not sure.

In a previous thread someone wrote an argument against hcg unless you’re trying to have children, which I am not. So I figured I’d save a few dollars and an extra 2 pins a week and eliminate it.


----------



## Megatron28 (Aug 3, 2020)

You need to run blood work to figure out what's going on.  Without that it's hard to give you any advice.  It's also going to be hard if you keep changing your protocol for TRT.  You E2 could be too high or too low.  Your TT might be off.  Etc.


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Mega-I don’t have the greatest insurance. So those type of blood panels can be pretty costly. I did find one online that’s $200, still expensive. I need a blue collar blood panel pricing .lol


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 3, 2020)

I used to be a social worker, and not enough time was ever spent teaching us about hormone effects on mental health. It wasn't until my testosterone got really low and I felt symptoms like you're describing, that I fully realized how intertwined the two are.

It doesn't make sense though that you would start feeling this way only after getting on hrt. That makes me think something is off balance with your hormones still, and I would rule that out before I went to see a psychiatrist.

I know it's not super cheap, but the only way you can rule out your hormones being the problem is with blood work..


----------



## j2048b (Aug 3, 2020)

calntheplay1 said:


> Mega-I don’t have the greatest insurance. So those type of blood panels can be pretty costly. I did find one online that’s $200, still expensive. I need a blue collar blood panel pricing .lol



Private MD AND A FEW OTHERS DO LABS ONLY, go get the female panel done and u should be able to cover all basis for a decent price, F- insurance its a racket


----------



## j2048b (Aug 3, 2020)

Id like to say i can Gaurantee the arimidex/test mixture is what messed u up, as some dont aromatize test as bad as others, but honestly it could be the hcg, some dont respond well

I responded well, great mood enhancement for me, but some it just doesnt work right,


----------



## Beserker (Aug 3, 2020)

BW will tell all.

In my opinion, TRT should be dosed so that an AI isn’t needed. Your E could be crashed.  Find your sweet spot.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Aug 4, 2020)

Blood work doesn't lie!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (Aug 4, 2020)

I know the blood work is expensive but it will give you the best snapshot of what is going? As said before it could be the arimidex or the hcg. Might be worth talking g to the doc and maybe asking about trying another ai.

Prior to starting were your vitamin d and a thyroid panel done?


----------



## Deadhead (Aug 4, 2020)

Give it more time I would say


----------



## CJ (Aug 4, 2020)

calntheplay1 said:


> Mega-I don’t have the greatest insurance. So those type of blood panels can be pretty costly. I did find one online that’s $200, still expensive. I need a blue collar blood panel pricing .lol



If something is off, and you can correct it, it's worth every penny 10x over.

Know what else is expensive? Buying Arimidex that you might not even need. :32 (17):


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 4, 2020)

sfw509 said:


> I know the blood work is expensive but it will give you the best snapshot of what is going? As said before it could be the arimidex or the hcg. Might be worth talking g to the doc and maybe asking about trying another ai.
> 
> Prior to starting were your vitamin d and a thyroid panel done?



Yes, I was put through a pretty extensive screening before I did TRT. Everything was within normal range, except T levels were in the dirt.


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Thank you everyone again for the input.

I’m gonna wait a week now that I’m not touching arimidex. If things don’t change, I’m gonna do a female blood panel through private MD.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Aug 4, 2020)

200mg/WK of test cyp is too much for TRT.
Secondly, you don't need arimadex while on TRT and on the odd chance that you do, you're likely taking too much testosterone.

Do yourself a favor and go to a urologist that knows what he's doing to get you on the right path.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 5, 2020)

Everything seems too high to me for simply feeling good and 'normal'.  Sometimes less is more. 

Too much test and too much adex.  I would personally dial both of them back.  Do you even know you need the adex? 


Without bloodwork it is ALL a guessing game.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Aug 5, 2020)

These guys pretty much covered it all. Only thing I’ll toss in is IF you need AI maybe try switching to aromasin instead?


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hey just wanted to update. I’m feeling significantly better, and again thank you so much for all the input.

I spoke to my Dr Wednesday and he did order blood work. When I spoke to the dr and mentioned the arimidex might be making me feel like shit and asked him to drop it, he said it could be the exact opposite and may need to up the dose of arimidex but would like to run panels first.

Anyhow, after about a week of not taking Arimidex, reducing my pins from two times per week to one 200m, and not taking HCG (which I may start taking again eventually to drop my balls back down &#55357;&#56876, I’m feeling so much better. 

Not sure how to tell the dr that bro board experience  worked and his assessment to increase arimidex is ridiculous..lol


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 10, 2020)

Glad we were able to help some man.  

I would bet that your E2 was crashed hardcore.  Now the game is on to find the comfortable dosing mix for yourself long-term.


----------



## El Gringo (Aug 10, 2020)

Sounds like low E2. Do you have brain fog, unmotivated and weak? do you feel hungover (minus the stomach pains)? 

That’s my symptoms for low E2. It’ll take a few days till you feel normal after stopping the Arimidex. 

also sounds like a clinic you’re going to if they give you 200mg/wk with and AI and HCG. 

you’re probably spending a minimum of $200/month. 

all you need is 100-150mg/wk and none of that other stuff. HCG is only needed if you plan on having a kid and don’t want to risk the 1% of becoming infertile. 

Try to find a real practitioner. insurance may not cover a script from a doctor, but with GoodRx coupons you’ll pay closer to $30-$40/month on testosterone cyp from the pharmacy


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 15, 2020)

In case anyone was curious, here are my bloods I got back today. This was after being off the extra stuff for over week. 

Also finally gave blood today and my hemoglobin was 18.5 which was high. Hemocrat was 54
test 1175

i don’t see an E2 on the test. 

(Edit:need 25 posts in order to post results.)


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 15, 2020)

I appreciate the info Gringo. I was considering shopping the online market for T to save a few bucks, but if you read enough of these forums, you become a skeptic of everyone and everything,...lol not a bad thing. 

Hopefully I’ll get this little TRT situated. I’m gonna look into the GoodRx, and find a primary that has some experience with hormone.  my naturalist primary physician is not prescribing me T, unfortunately. Plus he’s too busy winning century runs, juicing beets and eating quinoa. True story.


----------



## calntheplay1 (Aug 15, 2020)

calntheplay1 said:


> In case anyone was curious, here are my bloods I got back today. This was after being off the extra stuff for over week.
> 
> Also finally gave blood today and my hemoglobin was 18.5 which was high. Hemocrat was 54
> test 1175
> ...



E2 results
Estradiol 37.9 pg/mL 7.6-42.6 Roche ECLIA methodology


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Aug 15, 2020)

That looks good. Glad you got it figured out! The experienced guys on here know their shit.


----------



## DOOM (Aug 16, 2020)

Damn that hematocrit is rather high for being on 200mg test. I donated last week at the hospital and I was @ 47. 

I am on week 16 of Test @ 600mg and Npp @ 500mg.
You should consider donating.


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 25, 2022)

calntheplay1 said:


> I’ve been lurking for a little while. Recently started TRT after t-levels registered 163. Im 42 never did injections of anything before except b12, was mainly early 2000’s pro hormone user for sports performance a couple months out of the year.
> 
> I’m in my 3rd month and I gotta say I feel like crap, unmotivated, and lethargic. This is the exact opposite of what I was told and what I thought would happen.
> 
> ...


I was put on 200mg of cyp per week by the VA and the more I was on trt the worse I felt. Just like you're describing. I went to an actual trt clinic since the VA didn't check estrogen, and my estrogen turned out to be way too high. This was just last week. I'm waiting on my AI to come in the mail. I chose to have my Arimidex in pills instead of with the shot so it could easily be adjusted and I wouldn't have to throw out my bottles of test and get new test if my Arimidex dosage would need changed along the way. The VA didn't check estrogen or prescribe an AI, and I've been on shots for 5 months. I'm hoping I'll feel better once getting estrogen in check, but I feel just like you explain.


----------



## Ironbro (Jan 29, 2022)

Megatron28 said:


> You need to run blood work to figure out what's going on.  Without that it's hard to give you any advice.  It's also going to be hard if you keep changing your protocol for TRT.  You E2 could be too high or too low.  Your TT might be off.  Etc.


I agree!definitly could be e2 or might even be prolactine level !


----------



## BlueDog10 (Jan 29, 2022)

Ironbro said:


> I agree!definitly could be e2 or might even be prolactine level !


It's posted in another thread, but my estrogen was high, and I posted my lab results. Estradiol was 96ng, when normal is 20-46ng or whatever unit it's measured in, and the range is not the exact numbers. I'd have to look at the blood work.


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 29, 2022)

Any time I have tried an AI with TRT I feel like shit..EVEN when blood work indicated it might be necessary.  Never again.


----------



## Kraken (Feb 10, 2022)

El Gringo said:


> HCG is only needed if you plan on having a kid and don’t want to risk the 1% of becoming infertile.



Well, unless you want your balls to remain a normal size. That's why I use it. 



DOOM said:


> Damn that hematocrit is rather high for being on 200mg test. I donated last week at the hospital and I was @ 47.


Aspirin maybe?


----------

